# Guppy has dropsy!



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

My parents probably won't let me spend cash on meds that cost more than my guppy. Is there anyway , i can treat my guppy its only in the beginning stages of dropsy without meds? I know the survival rate is mega low but i wana save her , shes my favourite female guppy!  but not sure if it could be shes jsut bloated


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Try 1 tablespoon of 100% Epsom Salts per 5 gallons of water. After a couple of days you can double the dose.
Make sure its the pure Epsom Salts with no colour or perfume. 
You can get it at any grocery or pharmacy store and its very cheap.
--
Paul


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmm what does it look like? do you any stores that for sure stock this, but if i tell my parents(imma teen) im buying more stuff for fish there gunna lecture me for sure!!! what a dilema！


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I know Shoppers has some. I think I got a bag for less then 3 dollars or so.
Epson salt can also be used in a bath or a foot soak so you can tell your parents the salt is for the fish and you ahah


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

omg genius idea destructo! my mom apparently doe has some problem with hard rough skin and shes looking 4 a solution! just gotta find a perfect time to buy it b4 the dropsy gets worst


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

BoiBJ said:


> omg genius idea destructo! my mom apparently doe has some problem with hard rough skin and shes looking 4 a solution! just gotta find a perfect time to buy it b4 the dropsy gets worst


http://www.care2.com/greenliving/use-epsom-salts-13-wonderful-ways.html 
There are some ways to use it


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh ty!!! Im sure I can get my mom to buy some epsom salt and then snatch a few pieces and use it for my poor sick fish! if this fails or i cant find the time to get some, what are some other cures, i hear peas work to remove excess moisture from the fishes body


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

oh and will dropsy spread to fry and other guppies


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

BoiBJ said:


> oh and will dropsy spread to fry and other guppies


Yes it can. Its best to put the guppy in a quarantine tank and treat it separately from your main tank.
Also I have never had any luck with treating dropsy, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It is difficult to tell true dropsy that is a bacterial type of infection from kidney failure that bloats and looks the same way. In my 65 years of treating fish diseases the chance of a cure is about zero.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

wow 65 years of experience  u most be an expert aquarist BTW false alarm on the dropsy alert hmm it seems to have to do with after the female's pregnancy it must be tired its it doesnt even wana eat ! the female is kinda showing the reverse symtoms of dropsy instead of pine cone appearance, she looks thinner!


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

never mind of the thin part she looks bigger but not in the sense of dropsy or bloating but she still is tired and not moving as much could it be she got preggo once again! and she is getting tired from the development of new eggs in her belly


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

whoops i forgot to mention that in my first post the female guppy was tired and not active .ai ya got so nervous that it mite of been dropsy that ii forgot to mention the symptoms shes tired and unactive


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope that your pleco heals, and woudl like to see if Epsom Salt can work alone. I had a bit more money, so here is what I am doing, but it is expensive....

1) Epsom Salt (1 tsp only, as i am being told in combo with the other meds)
2) Aquarium Salt which i have slowly brought up to .3% (this is like 3 teaspoons per 10 gallons, and i started at 1 teaspoon on the first day). Note that some will tell you NO aquarium salt, but i am being told to use this with this combination.
3) I had to go an buy a heater, and set it to 78F (some will tell you 80F, i am being told 78F and will stick with it for my first try). Maybe you already have this as you have guppies.
4) Maracyn 2. I got this at Petsmart, was much cheaper than at Big Al's, but still, more expensive than the guppy itself. I think about 12$ for 24 days, or i think there was a pack of 8 for cheaper.
5) For goldfish, you need Metro-Med, i dont know if guppies would eat this... Aparently, Metro Med and Maracyn 2 are the miracle cures, so they may give some fighting chance. Metro Med can be bought from Fish Sempai, but it is expensive, the shipping alone is like 15$.... 
6) Kent Marine Liquid Calcium, can be bought from Big Al. 1 Capful in 10 gallon tank. 

Results: My goldfish is no longer bloated or has big puffy eyes, those have completely gone, however, it is way too early to tell. But indeed, those signs disapeared in only 2 days treatment. 

Problems: Keeping the 10 gallon Hospital Tank Cycled!!! I have to do almost 50% water change everyday cause i am not too good at cycling it, or maybe i overfeed. 

Final Comments: Pls pray for my Ryukin!!!! 
Other Final Thought: My wife is not too happy with my spendings.... cause after all, untill my ryukin is healed compeltely and symptoms dont return, she could die anytime...


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

oh thanks for the advice! i hope your ryukin gets better, but i found i misdiagnosed it wasnt dropsy!


----------

